# The most selfish thing I've ever seen!



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Lazy and I were fishing with my son last night and came across this heinous act. 
















Obviously the fish had been caught by one of our fellow "sportsmen" who took it upon themselves to slit the muskie's throat. It was a 26 incher which was still alive, but due to lack of oxygen had lost most of its color and protective slime coating. My son would have had his year made if he were lucky enough to have caught this fish but it will never happen because some worthless SOB is trying to make CC his personal fish habitat by killing anything he isn't targeting. If the dumb a** is under the impression the muskies are affecting his native species he needs to learn to read, then learn the facts. Hopefully after learning the facts, said individual will hit the water and subsequently sink to the bottom of it! Obviously this sort of selfishness is pretty aggravating to me and I'd imagine the rest of us too. If you know how this happened, please stop it from happening again. I have a scale sample, if anyone speaks with the DNR ask them if they'd want it. I'm going to post this on OHMC and Muskie's Inc. site also. 

BB


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw this in your photo gallery. Some people will never cease to amaze me. I would be just as mad & upset if this was a Flathead since it's what I like, but it's a shame to se this done to a MUSKIE, of all fish. I would think a MUSKIE would be the last fish anyone would want to do that too. Thats a freakin shame.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You can get an envelope at most local baitshops near teh lake for the DNR sample. Not a bad idea to carry one in the boat if you fish CC & Cowan.
It's a shame alright. Probably a crime too, criminal littering.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats very bad, but I have seen worse.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

That Stinks I hate to see that. We had the same problem at West Branch a few years back It turns out one of the small bass clubs in the area was a little misinformed. We would find anywhere form 5 to 10 small less than 30inch muskie floating with their throats cut after some of the tournaments. We started to hand out muskie fliers at their weighins and the killing came to a stop I have not seen it here for quite a while now. The thing was it was not that they thought that the muskies were eating all of their fish they were upset because they were losing so many lures to break offs. 

There should be scale sample envelopse at the ramps at CC look for a Blue sign with a muskie on it around the ramp areas.


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

I know exactly how you feel, I damn near drowned 2 weeks ago trying to remove an illegal trot line i found in my favorite creek while wading. Bank gave way and i went under with waders on. Sorry if i offended anyone on the site with my earlier implied comment.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

that i just a waste of our natural resources and i believe it falls under wantin/waste laws(sp?) some one will correct me if i`m wrong.I do have to agree with JR.Mintz on this one.


LOL inside joke.nice mintz


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

This kind of thing completely sucks. I've never caught a Muskie and probably never will but I would no more kill one than shoot down a Bald Eagle. On the other hand, I'm not all that surprised to see it happen. In the past six months or so on this site I have read any number of posts by guys who think it is their right and/or duty to destroy various types of fish and wildlife. Just off the top of my head I can think of guys who seem to hate catfish, carp, gar, White Bass, Hybrid Stripers, Saugeyes, snakes, Cormorants, Canadian Geese, even Crappies and Bluegills. Most of us understand that nature has a way of keeping things in proper balance and the DNR efforts are intended to enhance natural forces to improve fishing for all of us. The ones who don't make it extremely tough for the true sportsmen and play right into the hands of those who would outlaw hunting and fishing. Sorry to be preaching but the stupidity of someone who would do such a thing to a marvelous fish just sets me off.

MC


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

good call blueboat...


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I can't beleive that someone would kill a perfectly good fish like that. People who do stuff like that should be banned from fishing.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

What a waste ...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree...


> People who do stuff like that should be banned from fishing


 Ought to be the law. Lose your license priveleges for 1-5 years or something to that effect.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

that was sad... i was at lake julieann few weeks ago they have posted in the baithouse
rules and also if someone is doing drugs too many poles ect they said call the baithouse
from your cell phone and you'd get a free fishing pass also.. i read some one caught a 19 lb cat and strung it upon the stop sign still alive that made me very angry who would anyone want to do that


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Amazing how people can call themselves a "sportsman" and do such things to nature. What I don't understand is how guys can get upset about this happening to a muskie, but could care less if it happens to a catfish or carp. Seems like if guys prefer to catch one fish rather another, the odd ball fish being wasted means nothing to them. Very sad.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

A person who does something like this has an underlying problem and needs treatment. They have a mental problem and would probably do this to another animal or even a person.


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

mrfishohio said:


> I agree... Ought to be the law. Lose your license priveleges for 1-5 years or something to that effect.


I think a nice fine (in addition to not being able to get a license for x years) would be a better deterent. The kind of people that do this sort of thing would just take their chances on fishing without a license.
As I understand it the muskies at CC are stocked by the state - maybe charge them with destruction of property or something.
The question is - how do you catch somebody doing this?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess you'd need to take a picture and be sure to have their boat numbers in it.


> The kind of people that do this sort of thing would just take their chances on fishing without a license.


 True...then at that point, they'd be charged with poaching...see?? The penalty would go up.


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> What I don't understand is how guys can get upset about this happening to a muskie, but could care less if it happens to a catfish or carp.


The reason most people don't like carp and cats is because supposedly they mess up the water for bass, eat their eggs, etc. While I buy this arguement for carp (who do muddy the water and suck up whatever they find on the bottom), I don't for cats - cats are just highly tolerant of poor water so that's why sometimes you find them where you wouldn't find bass. Another thing you sometimes hear about carp is that they're an invader species from Asia (strangely, most invader species seem to come from Asia). I've actually had guys tell me that when they catch carp they just throw them on shore to die, and suggest that I do the same (I don't).
There's a good article in the latest Field and Stream about guys fishing for alligator gar that discusses some of the same issues.


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

mrfishohio said:


> True...then at that point, they'd be charged with poaching...see?? The penalty would go up.


Yes, I do see. 
So at what point are they just encircled by angry muskie fishermen and beaten with Ugly Sticks (TM) ?

Or is that vigilante justice?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point Chessie....I think some of it has to do with where a fish is on the food chain. A musky is on the top, it eats about any other fish it wants too. Also very hard to catch. They need to be stocked as they are have a hard time reproducing on their own in Ohio lakes. They are in fact native to many rivers & streams in Ohio. 
The carp are pretty much on the bottom of the food chain and are plentiful. It's not necessary to stock them either. They are sold as bait (israly carp) and are classifed as a rough fish. Muskies are the top of the game fish. Catfish are in between...bottom feeders and used recreationally in paylakes. They are netted, transported, also raised in farms & sold as food.
I guess in the end, any value we place on a fish is purely subjective...a fish is a fish...so is a minnow or creek chub.
I think they would've been outcry had this happened to a catfish too, but I'm not sure about a carp. I'm sure some would, some wouldn't. Good point none-the-less. Then again, there are alot of people who are making a fuss over carp and catfish too.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Foofoo, in Indiana and many states, they can take your boat & equiptment if you are found poaching ie: fishing without a license. You can serve time in jail in KY and fines, and loss of equiptment too if convicted of poaching. I know of a man who was charged with that, snagging too close to a dam, got 6 mos(suspended) they took his rods & tackle and fined him $600. He had a commercial license too.
I'm not sure in OH...


----------



## shh120 (Jun 21, 2005)

It seems like a nice size fish too. If the guy who caught the fish thought he had to kill it, why didn't he take the muskie home and clean it? Slitting a fish's throat and throwing it back in the water is a huge waste. If you feel like you cannot release it back in the water at least think about cooking it! Here is a great recipe for muskie:

Italian Muskie
Prep Time:: Less than 15 minutes 
Cook Time: Less than 15 minutes 


Ingredients :
1 Package Shredded Mozzarella Cheese
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil 
1 Package Rotini or Fettuccine Noodles
1 Pound Boneless Fillets
1 Medium-sized Jar Heat-and-Serve Pasta Sauce
Large Covered Casserole Dish


Directions: 
Prepare noodles according to package instructions. Coat interior of casserole dish with olive oil or spray. Fill prepared dish nearly 3/4 of the way full with noodles. DO NOT overfill dish. Spoon a small portion of the sauce over the noodles. Lay a layer of single layer of fish fillets on noodles and sauce. Spoon enough additional sauce over fish to just cover it. If you are using the microwave, add cheese now in a thick layer on top of the fish. Cover and cook until the fish flakes easily with a fork. If you are using a regular oven, preheat oven to 375 F. Do not add cheese layer before cooking. Bake fish, sauce, and noodles in covered dish (allowing 6 minutes per 1/2 inch of thickness of fillets) until fish flakes easily with a fork. When fish is done, remove lid from dish and add the cheese in a thick layer over the fish. Return to oven. Cook uncovered until the cheese is just starting to brown.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

foofoo said:


> The reason most people don't like carp and cats is because supposedly they mess up the water for bass, eat their eggs, etc. While I buy this arguement for carp (who do muddy the water and suck up whatever they find on the bottom), I don't for cats - cats are just highly tolerant of poor water so that's why sometimes you find them where you wouldn't find bass. Another thing you sometimes hear about carp is that they're an invader species from Asia (strangely, most invader species seem to come from Asia). I've actually had guys tell me that when they catch carp they just throw them on shore to die, and suggest that I do the same (I don't).
> There's a good article in the latest Field and Stream about guys fishing for alligator gar that discusses some of the same issues.


Don't want to hijack this thread but I thought it best to clarrify a few things.

Yes Carp eat eggs, but so does every fish out there. In reality carp eat a whole lot less eggs then other species like Gills, Bass, all species of trout. I have never used fish eggs as bait for carp but have with great succes for these other species Bass included.

Your assesment about catfish living in water that can not support other fish is partially true of some species, but the carp is even more tollerent. You are more likely to see a bunch of carp in a polluted body of water then any other fish.

I don't consider Carp as an invader but as a non-native species. The comon carp as we know them have about as much to do with the newer invasive species as the Largemouth Bass has with a Peacock Bass, which in case you did not know they are not related anyway at all except that they are both fish. An invasive species was accidently released, a non native species was stocked purposely. I believe the Common carp was one of the largest stocking programs ever undertaken in the US. The carp where pretty much stocked everywhere over 125 years ago, they are about as bad as they are gonna get right now, they are not gonna take over the world. The species in the US now came from Germany, all though the species originated in Asia, most of the prized strains have been developed and bred in Europe. 

Carp are netted heavily in Ohio for food and for sale to Pay Lakes which are huge money down South. Carp Pay Ponds are a way of life down there, lots of money to be won down there. Granted in the US Bass is supreme, but that is about the only country that is that way. Recently they tried a Bass stocking program in Japan and for the most part people relate them to pest out there. Other fish that can be considered non native in most of the bodies they are stocked on are Steelhead, most Trout species, Saugeye, Tiger Muskie, Pike, Perch the list goes on and on.

As far as big money tournaments and tackle sold I think you will find that carping is much larger then Bass fishing throughout the world. I remember talking to a Shimano rep one time, basically he told me that thier carp tackle is thier real bread and butter, they sell tons of carp rods from $60 up to $500 a year and thier baitrunners are one of thier most popular reels to date. Shimano US does not offer this equipment in the US all though plans may change if the growing trend continues. Heck even Shimano Canada sells carp gear and even sponser a Shimano national carp team up there.

*That does nothing to do with the senseless killing of these fish in the US as well as other supposive nuisance fish like Sheephead (a bad Lake Erie trip saver), buffalo (very native species mistaken for carp), catfish, gar etc. As the old saying goes, one mans garbage is another mans treasure. 

As for why someone would do that to the muskie, I will just say what I always here as an excuse to kill Carp, it is not illegal so they can do with it whatever they want. Heaven help us if you kill one of those Cormorants though *


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...ranks right up there with the dead dog I found at stonelick in the seabag in the middle of the winter with a lock on it so the dog could only lick and eat snow untill he/she died of starvation..for all I know the poor doggie is till there I hope he/she gets theres.... wha ta moron to slit the gill rakers of that juvie musky!


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

Hijacker!  

Very informative about carp. I agree completely with the statement about polluted water and carp - they can take worse than catfish.
The distinction you make between invader species and non-native is right on - I'd never heard about the huge carp stocking program and had somewhere gotten the impression that they were invaders (I'm only 31, so I missed the news about the carp stocking way back when).
Yes, one man's trash is another man's treasure - carp can be good fighters at least. Besides the sheer wastefulness and cruelty of it, that's why I don't kill them.


----------

